# Jambalaya without the rice!



## p_bear (Feb 1, 2006)

Hello,
New to the site so hoping someone might be able to help me out. Does anyone know is it possible to substitute the rice in jambalaya for bulgar wheat instead? Or is it just a disaster waiting to happen!?! Thanks for your help and time...


----------



## htc (Feb 1, 2006)

I've never tried it but I would think you could do it. Can I ask why you want to substitute rice? Is it for a whole grain option of jambalaya? I've made it w/ long grain brown rice before and turned out pretty good.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 1, 2006)

p bear, I not sure whether bulgur can be substituted for the rice.  I have never cooked with bulgur.  Hopefully, someone else will have an answer for you.  Good Luck!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 1, 2006)

Sure you _could_ - but why would you want to?


----------



## lindatooo (Feb 2, 2006)

Jambalaya without the rice is called Gumbo.  Just make Gumbo and serve it over the cooked whatever!  Personally I prefer Gumbo anyway!

2


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 2, 2006)

I've had a Jambalaya-like dish with quinoa before, it was awesome


----------



## GB (Feb 2, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> I've had a Jambalaya-like dish with quinoa before, it was awesome


My mother has made this and it is delicious. It is not jambalaya, but call it whatever you want, it is great stuff!


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 2, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> My mother has made this and it is delicious. It is not jambalaya, but call it whatever you want, it is great stuff!


 Isn't it! I wish I had a name or a recipe for it, does your mom have one that she might be willing to share?


----------



## GB (Feb 2, 2006)

I am sure she would share. I will write to her and ask her to send it to me and I will post it


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 2, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I am sure she would share. I will write to her and ask her to send it to me and I will post it


That's awesome GB, thank-you! My taste buds and tummy will be eagerly waiting


----------



## GB (Feb 2, 2006)

Hmmm maybe once she gets the recipe to me I will make it this weekend since the theme this week is Cajun


----------

